# Paramètres avancés Mail (iPad)



## stéphane83 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'aimerais savoir quelle est l'utilité de certains paramètres dans l'application MAil sur iOs5:

Tout d'abord se rendre dans les réglages/Mail,Contacts,Calendrier

Compte/Avancé : Courrier
Avancé : 
Boîtes aux lettres : 
Brouillons 
Messages envoyés
Messages supprimés 

Quelles différences entre sur mon iPad et sur le serveur puisque soit sur l'un au l'autre choix, les messages supprimés et envoyés se retrouvent sur le serveur.


----------



## arbaot (17 Janvier 2012)

compte en POP ou en IMAP?


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Janvier 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> compte en POP ou en IMAP?



Je suis sur iCloud donc imap je pense.
Peux tu m'expliquer tout cela?
Je te remercie par avance!


----------

